# Spanish version of Huffington Post launched



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

A Spanish version of the world's most popular online newspaper _The Huffington Post_ was launched today at El Huffington Post: última hora, noticias y opinión en español.

It is not just a Spanish translation of the English language version, but will deal specifically with Spanish news and views.

"The website is built on three foundations: a column for bloggers, another one for hard news, and a third for “soft” news. This formula brings together hard-hitting issues and celebrity reporting, as well as fun content that gets a huge internet following."

El Huffington Post is born | In English | EL PAÍS


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

The only thing is.... I keep getting redirected to the es site now.
All well and good, but I really want to read the dot com version too! 
(Must try clearing the cache...)
edit... xxxxxxx google and its predictive geo search!!!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

The English/US sites are bad enough, do you want a Spanish version lol


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> The English/US sites are bad enough, do you want a Spanish version lol


I need the US site for work.
The Spanish site I'm interested in so I can understand a little more of the in jokes on the likes of El Intermedio


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> The English/US sites are bad enough, do you want a Spanish version lol


It's there.
It's well established.
It reflects the opinions of many.
And perhaps more importantly it generates debate; it gets people thinking.

_In May 2005, Arianna Huffington launched a new kind of website, where blogs and reader contributions constituted the core content. The Huffington Post went on to generate public debate,* it overtook The New York Times site in terms of visitor traffic, and it saw its reputation cemented when it won a Pulitzer Prize for national reporting*, for its military correspondent David Wood. The “internet newspaper,” as it calls itself, went on to launch editions in Canada, France and the UK. And now, the HuffPo is coming to Spain._


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I've an American friend who keeps sending me links to the US site, seems to have a political agenda as extreme as some of the UK tabloids, its not for me.


----------

